

July 2012: Objective-C Ranked Higher in Popularity than C++ - cillosis
http://www.tiobe.com/content/paperinfo/tpci/images/tpci_trends.png

======
jballanc
> C++ is used heavily in large high-performance systems whereas Objective-C is
> mainly used in the mobile apps industry.

Try, "Objective-C is mainly used on iOS". If you look at the before-and-after
picture of Obj-C, it is painfully clear that the _only_ reason for its
popularity is iOS. One must wonder what would be possible on the iOS platform
if other languages were given a fair shot at that pie...

~~~
J3L2404
You can write apps in C or C++ on iOS if you like, but the framework (Cocoa)
is everything.

